# Meet & Greet @Marinelli's on 03-20-06!



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

For those of you who may not have thought this thread was about a M&G see here......

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=130790

That is all!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Bump TTT!

Only four day's, five hours, 12 minutes, 37 seconds and counting! 

Not that I'm counting!


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

I have to work until 9 pm .. It is the first day of spring.


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

Burksee said:


> Bump TTT!
> 
> Only four day's, five hours, 12 minutes, 37 seconds and counting!
> 
> Not that I'm counting!


 
This is what happenes when we turn into Old Timers. We start counting down till our next can of Pabts...:lol: 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Burksee


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Dont you worry, I always have plenty of "PBR" in the fridge out in the garage! Even got one or two for you as well!  

As far as the "Old Timer" remark go's I see not much has changed in fifteen years, your still that SA, snot nose kid I remember! :gaga: :lol: :yikes: 

BTW - as punishment for dissing your elders that comment will cost you another dollar on Monday night! :lol:


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Burksee said:


> Dont you worry, I always have plenty of "PBR" in the fridge out in the garage! Even got one or two for you as well!  :


Alright Party at Burksee's house. :lol:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Ed Michrina said:


> Alright Party at Burksee's house. :lol:


and It look like it going to be a BYOB


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

Burksee said:


> Dont you worry, I always have plenty of "PBR" in the fridge out in the garage! Even got one or two for you as well!
> 
> As far as the "Old Timer" remark go's I see not much has changed in fifteen years, your still that SA, snot nose kid I remember! :gaga: :lol: :yikes:
> 
> BTW - as punishment for dissing your elders that comment will cost you another dollar on Monday night! :lol:


 
LMAO :lol: Nope not much has changed in 15 years. Other then I can drink now!! :corkysm55 I will bring some extra dollars.:coolgleam


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Just a bump to keep it fresh.......

Asusual, I'll take the _early_ shift (arrive about 1445 hrs., depart about 1600 hrs.)


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1117561&posted=1#post1117561

See my post (#11) for important info!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

OK, all, it's here!

C'mon out to Marinelli's. S. side of 12 Mile Road, just E. of the I-75 overpass. Labbat for $1.00, lots of laughs with folks from this website, and a general all-around good time.

Lots of fun and a special surprise......


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Lots of fun and a special surprise......


NO TAIL???


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> Lots of fun and a special surprise......


I'm frightened:yikes: 

See yall tonite.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> Just a bump to keep it fresh.......
> 
> Asusual, I'll take the _early_ shift (arrive about 1445 hrs., depart about 1600 hrs.)


Correct me if I'm wrong, but you leaving at 4pm. I won't even get there till 5!!!!!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-



WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but you leaving at 4pm. I won't even get there till 5!!!!!


Oops! Got my time screwed up (see, it even happens to _me_, Mike!) What I _meant_ was 'leaving about 1800 hrs!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> 
> 
> Oops! Got my time screwed up (see, it even happens to _me_, Mike!) What I _meant_ was 'leaving about 1800 hrs!


Les, maybe its time for you to start using "real time"! 

Mickey's big hand is on....... and Mickey's little hand is on.................. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hopefully will get to see you tonight, I wont be able to get there til about 6pm.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

I will be there when mickeys small hand is on the 5 and his big hand is on the 6.......:lol: :lol: :chillin: Al


----------



## JoelsNumber1Fan (Mar 8, 2006)

Might stop in.
Seems like some interesting characters here


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

JoelsNumber1Fan said:


> Might stop in.
> Seems like some interesting characters here


Only the people that have never attended a M-S.com M&G use that term. Once you have, you'll know what I mean......:yikes: :lol: :coco:  :woohoo1:


----------



## lowavenger96 (Dec 8, 2004)

JoelsNumber1Fan said:


> Might stop in.
> Seems like some interesting characters here


 
IS IT JUST ME OR DOES THIS GUY FREEK YOU OUT ALSO ?????


----------

